
Qqqr: QR Code Music Player - luu
https://github.com/qqrs/qqqr
======
butz
How about putting actual music in QR code? There's probably enough space on a
bigger QR code for a short chiptune?

~~~
tinus_hn
The maximum data is about 3k and that results in an enormous code.

------
m-p-3
That makes me thing that it would be so useful if we could have a unique ID
for each song out there (kinda like the ISRC, could be something more modern
like how we now do audio fingerprinting) that is universal across music
services.

It would be way easier to migrate from one to the other if that was the case.

~~~
0815test
Musicbrainz provides that. Doesn't help with service migration, though -
that's on tne service providers to establish the needed cross-licensing
agreements.

------
vkaku
I like your code - simple and well packaged. Neat!

Don't you wish they made a larger case with a hole for the camera? I had one
for the Raspberry Pi 2 like that.

